# Anyone run Nolva during entire cycle?



## forwardhk (Sep 30, 2011)

Looking for anyone that has run Nolva during cycle. Have heard of gyno prone guys doing this?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 30, 2011)

forwardhk said:


> Looking for anyone that has run Nolva during cycle. Have heard of gyno prone guys doing this?



That's kinda old school.

Run AI (Aromasin, Arimidex) and you are g2g.


----------



## jadean (Sep 30, 2011)

I have done it 10mgs eod with success and I'm definetly gyno prone but I agree its the old method. Ai's will work just fine but if its all you have, nolva's good except with tren or deca.


----------



## chold (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm running an AI with my current cycle, but my left nip started to throb and tingle recently. Have a decent amount of tamoxifen/nolva on hand, so I have been taking it twice a day since the beginning of the week. Seems to be working...


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 30, 2011)

chold said:


> I'm running an AI with my current cycle, but my left nip started to throb and tingle recently. Have a decent amount of tamoxifen/nolva on hand, so I have been taking it twice a day since the beginning of the week. Seems to be working...



Ok, but you must have in mind that all that estrogen is still in your body and is gonna be a mess when you get off nolva.


----------



## GMO (Sep 30, 2011)

forwardhk said:


> Looking for anyone that has run Nolva during cycle. Have heard of gyno prone guys doing this?



If I am running a couple heavy aromatizing compounds at the same time, I'll run 10mg of Nolva ED for the duration of use.


----------



## Ironskull (Sep 30, 2011)

Y do u want to run it through u only need to do that if u r gyno prone it can lower ur results a little 
If notice gyno then start the nolva


----------



## Ironskull (Sep 30, 2011)

Dp




/v


----------



## l69lou (Sep 30, 2011)

I am an old school guy and yes we all ran nolva for estrogen control. Just did it again last spring. I don't know why people keep saying it doesn't work when we did this for decades. Never a problem. With that said I know AI's do it more efficiently and on my current cycle am doing 12.5 mgs aromasin eod to start. I am learning (hopefully). And yes taking nolva everyday can reduce gains. Taking too much AI will do the same. Estogen is very necessary for mass gains you just don't want too much of it. Both nolva and AI's control estrogen just by different mechanisms. And yes we even took it with deca. (did he say that) lol


----------

